# How much lower is the M-Technic suspension



## Five4o (Oct 22, 2003)

*How much lower is the M-Technic suspension (suspension gurus please weigh in)*

I'm thinking about lowering my 00 540ia, for purely cosmetic reasons.  
I saw an M-Technic suspension somewhere on the web and was wondering how much lower it is compared to the standard or sports suspension.

Considering I want to lower the car for cosmetic reasons, what do you think would be the best choice. (with the most comfortable ride)

Would really appreciate it if the suspension experts weighed in.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chonch (Jul 6, 2003)

Five4o said:


> I thinking about lowering my 00 540ia, for purely cosmetic reasons.
> I saw an M-Technic suspension somewhere on the web and was wondering how much lower it is compared to the standard or sports suspension.
> 
> Considering I want to lower the car for cosmetic reasons, what do you think would be the best choice. (with the most comfortable ride)
> ...


I have a Koni Adjustable with RD sport springs setup and love it....the stance is quite low and the handling is incredible....


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Five4o said:


> I'm thinking about lowering my 00 540ia, for purely cosmetic reasons.
> I saw an M-Technic suspension somewhere on the web and was wondering how much lower it is compared to the standard or sports suspension.
> 
> Considering I want to lower the car for cosmetic reasons, what do you think would be the best choice. (with the most comfortable ride)
> ...


Resulting ride height is difficult to guess with any accuracy. This is because 5 series BMW's came with about 10 different low slung, sports I & sports II spring rates....depending upon chassis' weight. The options in your car will not be the same as the other car. If the springs came from a loaded M5, your car may not drop at all.

If you want to lower your car for cosmetic reasons, the best springs to choose from are H&R and Bilstein. They will lower the car about an inch for about $225 & neither kit is stiff or designed for track. They will ride quite a bit harsher than non-sport BMW springs, though!!


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Bilstein makes springs? Is that a typo?


----------



## Five4o (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the input so far, keep it coming. :thumbup:


----------



## fsatsspr (Mar 4, 2005)

Lscman said:


> Resulting ride height is difficult to guess with any accuracy. This is because 5 series BMW's came with about 10 different low slung, sports I & sports II spring rates....depending upon chassis' weight. The options in your car will not be the same as the other car. If the springs came from a loaded M5, your car may not drop at all.
> 
> If you want to lower your car for cosmetic reasons, the best springs to choose from are H&R and Bilstein. They will lower the car about an inch for about $225 & neither kit is stiff or designed for track. They will ride quite a bit harsher than non-sport BMW springs, though!!


 were can i find that kit in the web?


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Five4o said:


> I saw an M-Technic suspension somewhere on the web and was wondering how much lower it is compared to the standard or sports suspension.


I have an M-Tech and believe it's supposed to be .8" lower than the standard non-Sport 540, so not even a full inch, but I learned very quickly it's still enough to have to be more careful opening the doors near curbs and not pulling up too close to the cement blocks in parking lots.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

pages from the Bentley Manual:

for V8's with 17" wheel size which is majority of the 540's that came stock:

Front
Standard: 607mm Sport: 587mm M Sports Package: 590
Rear
Standard: 575mm Sport: 560 M Sports Package: 564


i'm confused.... if M tech is suppose to be lower, how come it's not unless M Sports Package is not M Technic.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't think the M-package 540's are any lower than the regular sport package.
I have a 530i Sport and when compared to the 540 M-Package, mine looks like it sits slightly lower to the ground. 
Of course, I have 17" wheels and the 540M comes with 18" wheels, so that may be the reason the M sits higher.
So getting adjustable Konis may be a better option if you want a "lowered" look.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

why would you want to lower your ride in NY :dunno: ? all the crappy roads and those potholes :tsk:.


----------

